# Villagers with Japanese-themed houses?



## daiyuflower (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anyone know which villagers have Japanese-themed houses besides Genji, Kabuki and Walt?  I'm considering a zen garden area of town, and maybe creating a mini Japanese village there.  Thanks!  ^_^


----------



## matcha (Feb 18, 2015)

i believe pekoe and limburg have zen themed homes.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 18, 2015)

Hamphrey has a japanese house.


----------



## scartwright (Feb 18, 2015)

I think Gladys' house might fit your zen theme.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 18, 2015)

i'm doing zen around Zucker's house? its sushi and japanese-y i thinkish, depends on what you consider japanese lol! I think the sushi conveyor are awesome too


----------



## Noctis (Feb 18, 2015)

deli, phoebe, annalisa, coco, dora, gladys, pekoe, chester, cole, drago, marcel, tucker, flip, rowan, snake, chow (interior is somewhat), croque, curt, rizzo, ken.

zucker's exterior house is zen, but not the inside.


wowies I didn't think there be this many.


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 18, 2015)

I remember Marcel's interior is definitely Japanese-themed, but how his exterior looks escapes me ATM...


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses!  Looks like I have a lot of options ^_^


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 18, 2015)

I had Chester in my town and his house was Japanese themed, so is Pekoe's c:


----------



## creme (Feb 18, 2015)

blanche does! i don't think anyone mentioned her~


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 18, 2015)

Does the inside of the house matter to you at all, or just the outside?


----------



## LoonieToonies (Feb 18, 2015)

Greta does too!


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 18, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Does the inside of the house matter to you at all, or just the outside?



I suppose either, as long as they fit the Japanese theme overall ^_^


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 18, 2015)

Curt and Chester! (Had Curt in my old town and saw Chester in someone's dream town.. They have Asian/Japanese themed furniture in their house.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 18, 2015)

Genji and Kabuki! really surprised nobody's mentioned them lol they're the most japanese themed villagers (along with pekoe) lol


----------



## Noctis (Feb 18, 2015)

tokkio said:


> Genji and Kabuki! really surprised nobody's mentioned them lol they're the most japanese themed villagers (along with pekoe) lol



That's because OP already mentioned them lol


----------



## tokkio (Feb 19, 2015)

cuddle said:


> That's because OP already mentioned them lol



oops didn't really read the post when I commented here asfhdjhflk


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Chester for sure! He also has this gorgeous oriental sounding music, I definitely recommend checking it out~


----------



## Mookie (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think Ken has been mentioned yet


----------

